# Need help finding a home for Kayla



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Where are you located ??? Could you post a picture ??


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Where are you located??? Maybe a Golden Retriever Rescue could help you their are some members on here that volunteer for rescues.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What major city are you near?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board. I'm glad you joined us. I'm really sorry that your circumstances are forcing you find a new home for Kayla. There are lots of board members here that may be able to help you find a good home for Kayla. If that doesn't work out though I would encourage you to contact rescues in your area, you can find a listing for them on this link:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm

Golden Retriever rescues are dedicated to finding loving permanent homes for Golden Retrievers in needs. They do a tremendous job screening the applicants and making sure that they will take excellent care of the dog and treat it like family.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

KaylasHope said:


> We got our golden retriever, Kayla, in April. She was "around" a year when we got her. A friend was going through a rough divorce from a man on meth who wanted to hurt her, so she was offloading what she could to move away from him. We had always wanted one, so this was an answer to our prayers. She is the sweetest dog we have ever known!! She has even gotten along with our cat, Floracita, a bengal-mau mixed breed. As soon as possible, we will be moving our family of 6 out of the country to run an orphanage. Unfortunately, due to the conditions we will be living in, taking animals is not an option. We are very concerned about finding Kayla a good home. She needs to be welcomed into a family or she will die of heartache!! I don't know anything about "rescues" but I know my children, my husband and I want a family for Kayla that will appreciate her and love her the way we have. I would like to find someone who is looking for a golden and is willing to treat her kindly, but don't know where to go or how to "screen" the family. I have no papers or information on her, other than what we have done with her since April. I just can't bear to see her passed around, but when the opportunity to "rescue" children came up, we couldn't say no! (Our "orphans" are outcast from other orphanages in the area.)
> I appreciate any help you can offer.


I would highly suggest contacting Rick & Jane Fish, owners of Source Menagerie in Austin. They are very big in rescue in Texas in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Very true! Rescues are NOT the same as shelters and will take great care of them. I don't know about every rescue but the ones that get recommended here will be great.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I do believe one here is with a rescue in north Texas, which would probably cover the Dallas area!


----------



## KaylasHope (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow!
Thanks for all the suggestions. I didn't think a rescue would take her on, since I am surrendering her rather than finding her from a shelter. This is helpful to know. I am in the Dallas area, around an hour east...booming metropolis of Greenville.


----------



## KaylasHope (Jan 7, 2008)

I posted a picture of her on the funnies and was working on a regular shot, but don't know how y'all are getting those cute little pictures next to your name. A little technologically challenged!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rescues take surrended dogs. Why don't you PM melissyk... shes with Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas and lives in the metroplex. She posted above.


----------



## KaylasHope (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, I have read the program information about the closest rescue. I have two concerns. Vaccinations and Microchipping. Are these required in all rescue situations?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They will fully vet the dog before adopting out to anyone else.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Definitely turn her over to a good/respected rescue organization. They DO know how to screen people and find loving homes. Try Pointgold's suggestion......it helps to have someone who knows a reputable organization.

Also....touch base with the nearest GR Rescue to you via the link that mylissy K posted. Those affiliated with the GRCA are good/reputable rescues.

If you sell her via internet, or via paper.....you never know where she'll end up. People can be very deceitful when they want to get hold of a dog to use for unethical (and/or cruel) practices. 

If anyone contacts you privately due to your post.......do check them out with the long time members and staff here. And if you're considering rehoming her to someone you've "met" on the net.....do a Vet check, have someone do a home check, and also do a thorough investigation to make sure they're who they say they are and their "story" checks out. You never know who you're dealing with on the internet.


----------



## KaylasHope (Jan 7, 2008)

Good suggestions. Thanks everyone.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Definitely turn her over to a good/respected rescue organization. They DO know how to screen people and find loving homes. Try Pointgold's suggestion......it helps to have someone who knows a reputable organization.
> 
> Also....touch base with the nearest GR Rescue to you via the link that mylissy K posted. Those affiliated with the GRCA are good/reputable rescues.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You got some good links from everyone, That's how I got my rescue Rusty from a persone on here.
Good Luck


Here is Kayla, posted the pic for you, hope you don't mind

























​


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

KaylasHope said:


> Wow!
> Thanks for all the suggestions. I didn't think a rescue would take her on, since I am surrendering her rather than finding her from a shelter. This is helpful to know. I am in the Dallas area, around an hour east...booming metropolis of Greenville.


THere are many devoted rescue folks in your area. I am sure that any one of them would know of people looking for an older dog who don't want to go through the puppy stage.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

KaylasHope said:


> Ok, I have read the program information about the closest rescue. I have two concerns. Vaccinations and Microchipping. Are these required in all rescue situations?


 
Yes, the Dallas area rescue will update her vaccinations and implant a microchip. I hope that doesn't stop you from contacting rescue. The microchip has allowed us to retrieve lost dogs on more than one occasion and return them to their owner.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Kayla from her gallery


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for taking Kayla when she needed someone to love her and keep her safe. And Bless you for doing the same for the kids in the orphanage. I know it is hard to give her up, but giving her to a rescue is the best thing you can do for her. They take them into homes, evaluate them,vet them and find the perfect home for each dog. I hope someone here will be able to get you to the people you need and good luck.
Oh my goodness, I just saw her picture. She is beautiful and someone will be very lucky to get her.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

What a beauty!!!


----------



## KaylasHope (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you! This is her drama queen side!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE contact the rescue groups! Missyk is with a great rescue and she does alot of help for them and with them. I would vouge for her anyday! PLEASE contact the rescue groups. Being part of a rescue group is a wonderful thing and we help these who need it! Kayla is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## KaylasHope (Jan 7, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Bless you for taking Kayla when she needed someone to love her and keep her safe. And Bless you for doing the same for the kids in the orphanage. I know it is hard to give her up, but giving her to a rescue is the best thing you can do for her. They take them into homes, evaluate them,vet them and find the perfect home for each dog. I hope someone here will be able to get you to the people you need and good luck.
> Oh my goodness, I just saw her picture. She is beautiful and someone will be very lucky to get her.


Thanks, Carol. I grew up in Jacksonville and visit frequently.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Here is Kayla from her gallery


She is, beautiful. Someone will be proud to be owned by her. I know if my niece had to give up Bailey, we would take him and she would place him with us in a heartbeat. It's so hard to have to give them up. It takes me a few days to adjust when Bailey goes home and I know he will be coming back...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

she's gorgeous, any updates on Kayla?


----------



## kdiman (Dec 31, 2007)

If i was closer to you or had the money to travel i would take her off of your hands, She is a gorgous dog.

Kelly


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

kdiman said:


> If i was closer to you or had the money to travel i would take her off of your hands, She is a gorgous dog.
> 
> Kelly


If your serious, I am sure this group can do another road trip for this sweetie!!! Anyone in these ares wanting to do a transport?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kayla*

bless you for being there for this gorgeous girl!!

Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***bump*** for kdiman...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Can we put this one in a good home, kidmann come on we can do it
















​


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Yes let's all try to do this for this one as well as they are doing for Lea!! Come on gang. Kayla's Mom is this something you want us to help you with???


----------



## KaylasHope (Jan 7, 2008)

I so appreciate all of the help you all have given us! It was such a blessing to know other people were wanting our girl to have a good home, too! It is such an emotional time for us, as we are making many changes, and having to part with best friends is not easy. Although we had many generous offers, we have decided to place her with a local family. They have a fenced yard in the country, a german shepherd/husky mix female with a docile, gentle personality like Kayla. They have 8 dog loving children and will be a great, loving match for our girl. The bonus is that they will let us see her when we come home to visit family!) We couldn't ask for any better! Bless you all for your willingness to step up!
Warmly,
Michelle


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so glad you found a good home for Kayla. Good luck in all your new endeavors....you're really going to be making a difference in people's lives. Bless you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you are able to give her a good home and not have to worry about her. That is one worry off your list. Good luck with the move and if you can please stay in touch.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm glad that you found a great home for her. Do you mind if I ask which country you will be working in? I have always had a heart for orphans and would love to adopt a child from Haiti, although because of the high cost it will probably never happen.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am happy y ou foujd a good home for her. i suspect she is going to enjoy the attention from all those young'uns.


----------

